# Meet at Uk Performance THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO CAME!



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

hello everyone

we will be having a TT day at our new premises sometime in november.....
all welcome
we are just outside leeds in wakefield.......

karen


----------



## crooky225 (Mar 31, 2006)

Is there going to be any special offers going on the day??? :wink: 
Do you have a rolling road?


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Just keep us informed, I'm sure Leg will be along shortly.


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

crooky225 said:


> Is there going to be any special offers going on the day??? :wink:
> Do you have a rolling road?


amazing offers on the day........ssshhhh!!

fantastic competition as well, cannot say yet..... all will be revealed soon

karen


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

is the workshop up and running now, when i got my miltek fitted you had just moved in


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Ikon66 said:


> is the workshop up and running now, when i got my miltek fitted you had just moved in


missed you that day! hello!

sure is.......
have a look at the uk performance opening page.... your car is the star!
fab new floor, all done now, just need some more signs outside.....
and we are there

karen


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

fame at last 8)


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

What's your postal address/web site?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

click on karen's www icon

http://www.uk-performance.com/opener.php

Phone The Workshop : 01924 360 002 
Mobile : 07967 489 262
Bookings Only : 07951 900 808

Postal Address : 
Unit 6 Evans Business Centre, 
Monkton Road Ind Est 
Monkton Road 
Wakefield 
WF2 7AS


----------



## crooky225 (Mar 31, 2006)

Well i'm interested :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Must say I dont like the junk mail pm approach :?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Cheers ikon66


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Must say I dont like the junk mail pm approach :?


Not sure what this comment means, i do not send junk mail??

The term junk mail is spam and is replicated up to 10,000 times.
i do not send any junk mail or spam to anyone.

Personal messages or pm's are exactly that, and are private and should remain that way.

karen

according to my pm's i have not pm'd you... must be someone else


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi, I am up for coming along. When will you have a definitive date? Cheers


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

RichT said:


> Hi, I am up for coming along. When will you have a definitive date? Cheers


Does the missus know about this Rich :wink:


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

mav696 said:


> RichT said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I am up for coming along. When will you have a definitive date? Cheers
> ...


Not yet she doesn't but it's only up the road for us (evil laugh) :twisted: 
Anyway, I don't know what you mean. Anyone would think she wears the trousers  
Hot off the Press- She gives birth next April- WOO HOO!!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

UK Performance said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Must say I dont like the junk mail pm approach :?
> ...


ok my mistake it wasn't junk mail and it wasn't you So how big do you want the picture of ALAN SHEARER to be so you can tell I'm not a Leeds fan


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

:lol:

IT WAS THE SIGNATURE I WAS LOOKING AT!!

there is no need to shout by the way!! that is why i shouted back! truce :roll:

karen


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

RichT said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > RichT said:
> ...


Congrats Rich.  
Let me know what time you plan on being there. UK performance that is.


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

mav696 said:


> RichT said:
> 
> 
> > mav696 said:
> ...


Will do. I want to see your cruise control.  
TT Shop is out of stock of the smoked corners and they don'y know when or even if they will be getting any more :?


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

RichT said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > RichT said:
> ...


OMG!!! What you going to do


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

Have we a date yet? :?


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

RichT said:


> Have we a date yet? :?


You're a bit forward aren't you Rich! What would Karry say!!!!


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Did you decide on a day yet ?


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

UK Performance said:


> hello everyone
> 
> we will be having a TT day at our new premises sometime in november.....
> all welcome
> ...


hello Karen

I might be up north quite often in November for some "personal" reasons :-* so I'd like to pop around indeed 

Looking at your website, it seems you've got a French customer support.Is he on site at your facility?

I'm only asking because it's very rare for me to talk about the TT in my mother language  :wink: so that would be good to meet a french fella too 

cheers

Olivier


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

mav696 said:


> RichT said:
> 
> 
> > Have we a date yet? :?
> ...


Pain & blunt spoon come to mind 

Come on!!! When is this happening???? :?


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

ok guys either the 18th or 25th november any preferences????

also guys huge discounts on the day, anyone wants to book in for fitting of their discounted milltek systems let me know......

we will also have to order some items in so let me know what you guys want, we will have to have full payment before the event as well.

see you soon..... definite day posted when you have let me know your preferences

karen


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

UK Performance said:


> ok guys either the 18th or 25th november any preferences????
> 
> also guys huge discounts on the day, anyone wants to book in for fitting of their discounted milltek systems let me know......
> 
> ...


any chance you advise if your french speaking will be around :?: (see my note above)

I don't mind chatting with a, erm good looking english girl  , about the TT but it has been very rare for me to do this in the "langue de moliere" since I live in lovely Britain :?

Tank u

Olivier


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

UK Performance said:


> ok guys either the 18th or 25th november any preferences????
> 
> also guys huge discounts on the day, anyone wants to book in for fitting of their discounted milltek systems let me know......
> 
> ...


How about some H&R wheel spacers fitted. I am looking for some 10mm for the front? I already have some 15mm for the rear. Thanks.


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

nolive said:


> UK Performance said:
> 
> 
> > ok guys either the 18th or 25th november any preferences????
> ...


hi olivier

our man fredrick is based in la rochelle but we have email details if you which to contact him, he will not be at the meeting...... sorry

myself and tony will be there.....

karen


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

karen[/quote]
How about some H&R wheel spacers fitted. I am looking for some 10mm for the front? I already have some 15mm for the rear. Thanks.[/quote]
Any thoughts Karen? :?


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

les said:


> karen


How about some H&R wheel spacers fitted. I am looking for some 10mm for the front? I already have some 15mm for the rear. Thanks.[/quote]
Any thoughts Karen? :?[/quote]

Hi Karen.

thanks for the feedback. it's pointless for me to discuss by email with frederick so I will have to meet you guys instead  :wink:

funny enough, I'm also thinking about wheels spacers like les is. For me it would be 10mm for front and 15mm for rear.

any thoughts now that you've got two potential customers 

cheers

Olivier


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

hi les and olivier

yes we could do them for you retail price 10mm is Â£57.50+vat
and 15mm is Â£65.00 + vat, bolts not included they are Â£1.25 each + vat

i could do 10% discount for you, fitting Â£20+vat......

let me know if i need to order for you

karen


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

UK Performance said:


> hi les and olivier
> 
> yes we could do them for you retail price 10mm is Â£57.50+vat
> and 15mm is Â£65.00 + vat, bolts not included they are Â£1.25 each + vat
> ...


Will that be for Hubcentric ones?


----------



## crooky225 (Mar 31, 2006)

Have we sorted a date or not?


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2006)

crooky225 said:


> Have we sorted a date or not?


  take it easy - i think Karen is married  

:wink:


----------



## crooky225 (Mar 31, 2006)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> crooky225 said:
> 
> 
> > Have we sorted a date or not?
> ...


There's always 1 :roll:

:lol:


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

crooky225 said:


> Have we sorted a date or not?


25th November!!

all welcome

karen


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

25th. I will be there. Have we an agaenda?
Cheers & see you all there


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

les said:


> UK Performance said:
> 
> 
> > hi les and olivier
> ...


Karen you havent answered the above and when do you need to know by. Thanks


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

les said:


> UK Performance said:
> 
> 
> > hi les and olivier
> ...


yes i would expect the 15mm to be hub centric however i would be very surprised if the 10mm has, their is not enough meat on the them...

karen


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

UK Performance said:


> their is not enough meat on the them...karen


Tut tut southerners and their command of the English language


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> UK Performance said:
> 
> 
> > their is not enough meat on the them...karen
> ...


nope we just say it like it is  
to the point!!

karen


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

my new mk2 will be there with all its mods and millteks tt for the day....

there will be snacks and refreshments free of charge of course!!

all welcome

karen


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

is anybody coming 

karen


----------



## crooky225 (Mar 31, 2006)

yeah i am


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

Free food!! Are you kidding of course.
Can I bring the rest of the Dingle clan?
I am there on the friday having a service done so if you do a good job (which I am sure you will) I will be able to tell all the other TT owners.
See you then, Rich


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

yeh.....
I am not billy no mates anymore :lol:

karen

see you friday rich


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

RichT said:


> Free food!! Are you kidding of course.
> Can I bring the rest of the Dingle clan?
> I am there on the friday having a service done so if you do a good job (which I am sure you will) I will be able to tell all the other TT owners.
> See you then, Rich


Hey Rich. Does Karry know you are meeting strange women during the week? :wink:


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> UK Performance said:
> 
> 
> > their is not enough meat on the them...karen
> ...


Steady now Andrew.


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

mav696 said:


> RichT said:
> 
> 
> > Free food!! Are you kidding of course.
> ...


SSHHHH!!!!!
Where have you been stranger??


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

mav696 said:


> RichT said:
> 
> 
> > Free food!! Are you kidding of course.
> ...


STRANGE WOMEN [smiley=furious3.gif] i am not strange! :roll:

thanks, with friends like that eh! who needs enemies....

karen ( extremly hurt and needs tlc for the above comment )


----------



## Firefox (Sep 9, 2005)

I may turn up as you are only 10 mins away from sunny Cas-Vegas!

Quick question Karen, do you do servicing etc, as Iam after having my cambelt, water pump etc replaced?

I usually use IVC in Leeds, but I like enthusiastic people and discounts!! :lol:

You are definitely what West Yorkshire needs anyway, a tuner / performance parts outlet, why is everything darn sarf??

Carl


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

If I am off can I come in my Golf


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Firefox said:


> I may turn up as you are only 10 mins away from sunny Cas-Vegas!
> 
> Quick question Karen, do you do servicing etc, as Iam after having my cambelt, water pump etc replaced?
> 
> ...


Nope as per Awesome in Manchester NW M8 and good guys [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Firefox said:


> I may turn up as you are only 10 mins away from sunny Cas-Vegas!
> 
> Quick question Karen, do you do servicing etc, as Iam after having my cambelt, water pump etc replaced?
> 
> ...


hi Carl
no problem servicing, cambelt we do almost everything here!! within reason of course...

we always offer huge discounts to forum members, tell me what you need and pop in for a nosey or a cuppa when passing, we are a friendly lot 

karen


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> If I am off can I come in my Golf


of course, we have alot of golf customers..... hopefully you will not be alone!

karen


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Ikon66 said:


> fame at last 8)


Thats not your car - its got the wrong coloured roof.


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

RichT said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > RichT said:
> ...


I've been very busy. Been moving house. How stressfull was that!!!!


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

UK Performance said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > RichT said:
> ...


If you need some tlc, I come down and make it up to you. :-*


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

mav696 said:


> UK Performance said:
> 
> 
> > mav696 said:
> ...


it is ok, time is a good healer, i forgive you!

karen


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

mav696 said:


> RichT said:
> 
> 
> > mav696 said:
> ...


I don't envy you in the least.
Hope everything is going okay with the move.
See you soon
Rich


----------



## Firefox (Sep 9, 2005)

UK Performance said:


> Firefox said:
> 
> 
> > I may turn up as you are only 10 mins away from sunny Cas-Vegas!
> ...


Hi karen

Thanks for the reply, did you live on the way into wakey, on the hill next to the pub (name escapes me) I remember lots of FRP's and FRS's outside, I was always dying to get my Focus RS tuned, but in the end it just cost me too much money.

Could you quote me happy for cambelt, tensioner roller, tensioner damper, cambelt waterpump and V-belt?

No disrespect intended, but have you got a lot of experience of doing these? I know you have a good name on the Ford scene!

Thanks

8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

FirefoxYou said:


> are definitely what West Yorkshire needs


I thought that was a bulldozer?
or a premiership football team?

:lol:

Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## Firefox (Sep 9, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> FirefoxYou said:
> 
> 
> > are definitely what West Yorkshire needs
> ...


B*stid! 

A good 1st Divison team would do!

Bulldozer's a bit harsh though, there are some lovely places around here :roll:

I hope you is not another posh suvvener takin' the Mick about us plebs up here!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No I'm not on of those, I'm in leeds as it happens tomorrow!

I can marvel at all the new towers of flats they are building near the train station. 1960s high-rises here we come - again.


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

MY REPLY TO CARL

That is us at the top of the hill, do you pass our house? next time pip when you are passing...
We started many moons ago with the pumas and then progressed into all the ford range....
Tony has always dabbled with the performance cars from a very early age, he built a escort cosworth from a bare shell which then later down the line turned into a puma cosworth...
We were offered a bodyshell of a TT some 6-7 years ago from a motorsprort company and then Tony decided to build it all back together again and that is where our love for TT's started really. So Tony knows the TT down to the last fastner and button.
will get back to you with the price.

karen


----------



## Firefox (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks Karen,

I pass your house then when the Missus makes me go shopping in Wakefield, you know the place....the mad house, otherwise known as Ings Road Retail Park.

Me and my mates have always been Ford mad, and between us, we've probably owned or driven every decent Ford built since the early 90's, so it's a shame our paths didn't cross earlier. I still regret getting rid of my FRS, and my mate the same with his FRP, but we just couldn't live with the uncompromising nature every day! I remember Tony's Puma Cosworth from the magazine articles, what a beast! Was it Tony who put a Focus RS engine in a Racing Puma as well??

I'll give you a toot next time I pass!

8)

Tosh,

Have a nice time in Leeds, It's not all bad, but I fear you may be right with the flats, I remember Quarry Hill flats all too well, and so the cycle starts again.

Are you here for business or pleasure?

8)


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Firefox said:


> Thanks Karen,
> 
> I pass your house then when the Missus makes me go shopping in Wakefield, you know the place....the mad house, otherwise known as Ings Road Retail Park.
> 
> ...


hi tosh

we still have our frs as well, i think this car is such a fun car to drive, quite a animal actually and a real handfull....
our competitor did the frp conversion with frs engine....
shame we did not meet then....

what tt do you have and what is your plate, i will pip if i pass you!

karen


----------



## Firefox (Sep 9, 2005)

I've got a misano red 225 Sline

DV5*MTZ

LOUD! exhaust

I'll give you a toot when I pass then!

It looks a bit odd at the minute, as my front wheels stick out of the arches more than the back, looks a bit retro-euro, but I did want Porsche brakes!!

Will be sorted when I get my other wheels re-furbed!

You'll have to take me out in your FRS then, I assume it's tuned!!

Mine was quick with only some samco hoses! Still miss it, don't suppose you've come across it YC53VEF, No.3953?? Was on R5 XXL when I had it (don't ask) Still got the reg, need to get it on ebay!!

That car used to get some attention!


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

who's coming....

can i have a list please.....

add your name

1. karen and tony


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

I will be there


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

May have to cancel rich! ........if noone else comes

karen


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

UK Performance said:


> May have to cancel rich! ........if noone else comes
> 
> karen


Typical! I will end up having to buy my own lunch on Saturday! Ah well, I am there on Friday anyway having a service. I am praying it doesn't rain- I am not happy when I have to take my baby out in the rain. Yes My wife thinks I am extremely sad. See you Friday anyways, Rich


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi Karen, Can you recommend any GOOD bodyshops that are local? I want to get my QS Spats painted. Thanks, Rich :?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Ill bob round


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

RichT said:


> Hi Karen, Can you recommend any GOOD bodyshops that are local? I want to get my QS Spats painted. Thanks, Rich :?


For your TT, only one bodyshop i would recommend is EMLEY REFINISHERS top job, well done on my porsche and we take all our modified cars their now, do not trust anyone else.

karen


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

so far

1. karen and Tony
2 Rich T
3. TT Cool
4. Leg

anymore


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

so far

1. karen and Tony 
2 Rich T 
3. TT Cool 
4. Leg 
5. Crooky 225


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Hiya Karen,
I hope to be there but I got my wheel spacers of a member off here so I dont need anything doing. That is unless you want to jack up my car remove and refit my wheels and and paint my calipers for me. I can supply the paint and bushes :? Cheeky I know


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

OK how about fitting my Samco turbo hoses for me if they arrive in time Karen :?


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

UK Performance said:


> RichT said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Karen, Can you recommend any GOOD bodyshops that are local? I want to get my QS Spats painted. Thanks, Rich :?
> ...


Thanks, I will get their detials off you on Friday 8)


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

les said:


> OK how about fitting my Samco turbo hoses for me if they arrive in time Karen :?


If they are induction YES!

karen


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

1. karen and Tony 
2 Rich T 
3. TT Cool 
4. Leg 
5.les


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

1. karen and Tony 
2 Rich T 
3. TT Cool 
4. Leg 
5.les
6.firefox


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi Karen,
What time is everyone getting there? :?


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

RichT said:


> Hi Karen,
> What time is everyone getting there? :?


Hi Rich is 11 am ok?

karen


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

Lovely. It is a weekend afterall. 8)


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Too cold to get out of bed any earlier!!

Although we will probally be here earlier than that.

karen


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Anybody else coming?

karen


----------



## gti16v_boy (Oct 4, 2006)

UK Performance said:


> Anybody else coming?
> 
> karen


Hi Karen,

I may come, but wouldn't be there until 1pm will you lot still be there at that time?

thanks
Paul


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

gti16v_boy said:


> UK Performance said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody else coming?
> ...


More than likely

karen


----------



## gti16v_boy (Oct 4, 2006)

Ok cool, I be there with a mate...as long as the weather is fine!!


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

gti16v_boy said:


> Ok cool, I be there with a mate...as long as the weather is fine!!


The more the merrier!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Ill be there but she aint clean, it be raining pups and moggies!

Might let you talk me into a remap if the price is right.............(yes thats right, for all the mods the one thing I aint done is a remap, wierd eh)


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

1. karen and Tony 
2 Rich T 
3. TT Cool 
4. Leg 
5.les 
6.firefox
7.gti16vboy


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Leg said:


> Ill be there but she aint clean, it be raining pups and moggies!
> 
> Might let you talk me into a remap if the price is right.............(yes thats right, for all the mods the one thing I aint done is a remap, wierd eh)


I will put the heating on if it rains too hard!

Talk to Tony about the remaps


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

A huge thankyou to everyone who came today.
It is always good to put names to faces, and have to say that you are all a great bunch.
Hope to see you all again soon, maybe when the wheather is a little better next time.

See you soon

( YOU DID NOT EAT ENOUGH CAKES THOUGH ) myself and Tony are going to put on a few pounds this week i think!

karen


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks Karen. Thanks Tony.
Really appreciate the day and it's always good for the better half to be involved.
Only have 2 words for Tony- "Samco Hoses" :lol:  :? 
See you soon.


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

RichT said:


> Thanks Karen. Thanks Tony.
> Really appreciate the day and it's always good for the better half to be involved.
> Only have 2 words for Tony- "Samco Hoses" :lol:  :?
> See you soon.


 :lol: samco hoses made by blind men in pounds, shillings and pence :lol:

karen


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A big THANK YOU to UK Perforamnce.

Tony Samco hoses to you M8 (will post a pic of them fitted tomorrow) and nope they didnt blow off on the motorway going home :roll: ....not as yet anyway 

Thanks for the use of your car lift while I painted my calipers red. A good job even if I say so myself .... Again pic's to follow tomorrow. I recon my car was the dirtiest there after my drive in the pouring rain on the M62 plus my de-tour around Wakefield.  I will know better next time.

Karen you put on a mean spread. I tried to eat most of it myself but others would keep pinching bits :evil: Your Mk2 looked good esp as it is in the BEST colour :wink: It was the first Mk2 I have had to see one close up. Only downer for me is that front grill, something needs to be done with the lower section IMO :? Word of advice Karen careful of your rings when closing your drivers door 

Sorry didnt get the name of your young boy and I forgot your dogs name to  But thanks to them also.

You have a nice clean garage and I am sure you will get lots of biz from here may it go from strength to strength. Thanks again for the great hospitality. I was first to arrive and last to leave, well I am a scouser after all [smiley=dude.gif]

Now about lowering my car and Eibach springs. I will have to wait till [smiley=santa.gif]

Thanks again guys for the great service, hospitality, food and food for thought


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

your very welcome Les!
See you at the next event hopefully

karen


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2006)

ahh bugger! 

i knew id miss something getting rid of t'internet at home :?

B-bl**dy-T cant install a line until next Monday in the new house :x :x

ah well, count me in for the next one!


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> ahh bugger!
> 
> i knew id miss something getting rid of t'internet at home :?
> 
> ...


Never mind next time.... there were loads of cakes left as well!! :roll:

karen


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2006)

UK Performance said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> > ahh bugger!
> ...


probably a good thing i didnt come then afterall - they would have all "miraculously disappeared" if i were there :roll: :roll: 

:wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

[/quote]

Never mind next time.... there were loads of cakes left as well!! :roll:

karen[/quote]

Was hoping for a doggie bag  Being a single guy and all :roll: I did my best Karen with regular trips to the table between painting my calipers and helping Tony with fitting those damn hoses.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

UK Performance said:


> your very welcome Les!
> See you at the next event hopefully
> 
> karen


Hopefuly I will be able to find you next time without going the scenic route


----------

